# Should I video or time-lapse sunset reflection ?



## NancyMoranG (Jun 11, 2012)

Newbie here. However I am at a lakeside campground that is begging me to try something. For 12-16 minutes, there is a fabulous glow off the Mtn from a sunset reflection. I am NOT shooting at the sunset, just the glow it creates. I would love to video it and then save it to play back fast to include in a video of my trip later. Obviously hadn't gotten this far with the camera, so wondered if I can do it at this point with my photo knowledge? (only had camera a month or so)Thanks for any response,Nancy


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 21, 2012)

What camera do you have? Some cameras don't actually have a video mode. And if that's how you want it, you can video it. Just make sure you have a tripod, and maybe include your family in it.


----------

